
Tess: the mental health chatbot that thinks like a therapist - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/apr/25/meet-tess-the-mental-health-chatbot-that-thinks-like-a-therapist
======
metabagel
It seems like this is intended to be rolled out by healthcare providers. It's
not a free service. They recommend using Signal or Tor for privacy, rather
than Facebook Messenger, although their demo runs on Facebook Messenger.

[http://x2ai.com/#howitworks](http://x2ai.com/#howitworks)

[http://x2ai.com/privacy-policy/](http://x2ai.com/privacy-policy/)

------
PaulHoule
See
[http://swordartonline.wikia.com/wiki/Yui](http://swordartonline.wikia.com/wiki/Yui)

